# Best Toy for Deep Snow?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

As many of you know my Rafi must have a toy with him at all times. He is really not picky as long as it's not vinyl or too hard. The other day on our snowshoe he lost his toy in the very deep snow and I had to find him a big stick to carry. If he doesn't have something to carry he starts tracking animals and loses his focus on me. Toys are his prey drive replacement/job. 

I would like to find a non-toxic toy that would not get too lost in the deep snow. He does a good job of finding things usually but since we spend 2 to 3 hours outside every day, every winter we lose a few toys to the snow. 

Right now he's using his water bumper as a snow toy and we also use a red kong with a big piece of climbing rope attached (see below) and so far we haven't lost either of those but I'm concerned as they completely disappear in the powder, even with the long rope. 

So...any ideas? 

Kong with climbing rope:









Bumper toy:


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Is a jolly ball out becuase what it's made of? That's Otto's favorite snow toy. It was the only thing that didn't get lost when we had 2 feet of snow before solstice.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jolly ball absolutley


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I was thinking a snowball. Can always find a cheap replacement as long as the snow packs.







A little food coloring in a baggie in your pocket and you can make him different colors.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Jolly ball with a rope!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Maybe I can get a small jollyball with a rope. I forgot to say that he carries the toy the entire time, even if we're out for 3 hours. One time he took a basketball from home and half way through the walk his mouth got tired and I had to carry it.









And, Ruq...thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi has her flourescent "Squirrely frisbee" She LOVES this toy, and also has to bring/carry it everywhere she goes..when we had the big "dump" a few weeks ago, it would get buried at times, but she always either sniffed it out, or I could see those bright colors in the snow..


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The 10" jolly ball is pretty heavy but once he works it for a while, it'll squash down. The smallest jollyball is a little bigger than a softball, about the same size as the large cuz. Both my dogs love the little jollyball I bought when Otto was a puppy. Yes it's stood up that long even though they squash it flat.

Morgan is really into her cuz in the snow - the large one. You can take the squeaker out, they still like them.



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowOne time he took a basketball from home and half way through the walk his mouth got tired and I had to carry it.


LOL that sounds about right. Luther found a tremendous stick one time - it was about 17 feet long which I only know becuase the side yard is 20 feet wide. He HAD to have it, kept smashing it into trees on one side and retaining walls on the other side. I ended up carrying it home becuase he wouldn't leave it.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the Holee-Roller in deep snow, it's lightweight, easy to carry and tug with, and it doesn't get buried. I have the small size stuffed into the large size, it drives the dogs NUTZ:


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I bought that for Rafi and he wouldn't touch it! I finally gave it away to another dog.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I like to use products from Averyoutdoors.com they have Retriever training aids such as their HexaBumper which is a Retriever stick made in a Flourescent color so its easily found in deep snow


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Does he track toys at all? Elsa's fav are tennis balls. I throw it out in the yard when she's not paying attention and yell "ball!". Next 20 minutes are spent frantically sniffing it out.

But...this works great when shoveling the driveway. Not so much when snowshoeing.

In the snow, I'll tie a long neon rope through a tennis ball to throw and it sticks out. So I'd imagine any of those toys listed above with a "leash"? The Hollee Roller in the neon greenlooks promising, especially if you tied two or three foot long hot pink ropes!

ETA: Nevermind...just saw Rafi doesn't like it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Eggeball is a fav in the snow, they can't lose it and it just slides all around! 
Not so much for Rafi, but anyone else looking at this thread. I have the dinocuz that is a bit bigger, Karlo takes it out and doesn't lose it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He carried the bumper for 1.5 hours snowshoeing tonight and it did not get lost despite many throws into deep snow. Hopefully that trend will continue.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Errow loves is Wubba in the snow. It will freeze though. The tails on it usually stick out of the snow just a touch. Boy have we gotten nailed with snow in Lockport.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I tried.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

It doesnt snow here, but Ava has a bright orange bumper I got at Acadamy Sports. It is pretty lightweight, the color is bright, and it is easy to cary in her mouth. It throws well too. You could attach a rope to it as well.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaI like the Holee-Roller in deep snow, it's lightweight, easy to carry and tug with, and it doesn't get buried. I have the small size stuffed into the large size, it drives the dogs NUTZ:


Love the pic! 

I second this toy - Jax has 2, one is the medium and the other is the large. Would love to get the XL one like you have! They last very very well too!









<span style="color: #000066">*Just to show you how deep the snow is here and how Jax manages to quickly find at after "pouncing" on it to bury it really deep and then dig it out:*</span>



















<span style="color: #000066">*Not to mention is it impervious to drool so it won't get all hard in the cold weather when its drool logged, which with Jax, is always a good thing, as you can see.







I stuck a kong ball inside this one so I could throw it further since its quite a light toy.
*</span>


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow that last picture of Jax is amazing (except for the drool part . . . )

Ruth, 

The best toy I have found for the deep snow is a jolly ball. I got it at a horse supply/feed store. It is the 8 inch soccer ball, with handle. It is soft enough that Gryff can sink his teeth into it and squish it - light weight and easy to carry (it keeps its shape - it has a big gash in it already, but still ball shaped).

It also has a handle that makes tugging, grabbing and throwing easier. Keeta prefers the handle to pick it up and carry it around. 

So far, it is the only toy that won't sink in and get lost in the snow, other than a cheap, half-deflated basketball from the thrift store. 

I'm wondering if something like a Nerf ball would work for you?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yeah that is an amazing picture. The drool just adds to the intensity











> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidI'm wondering if something like a Nerf ball would work for you?


My kids have gotten NERF toys. Even the ones with the hard rubber coating don't last 10 minutes with a german shredder.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Bright pink soccer ball


----------

